# Bardarbunga might blow its' top!



## BenedictGomez (Aug 23, 2014)

Do it!



> *Bardarbunga volcano in Iceland starts subglacial lava-eruption*





> *Iceland put the Coast Guard on alert after the Met Office warned that one of the country’s biggest volcanoes is showing increased levels of unrest.*





> *In 1783 eastern regions of the United States recorded the lowest ever  temperature after Iceland’s Laki volcano erupted* that year.





http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/0...and-starts-apparent-subglacial-lava-eruption/

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-...d-on-alert-as-volcano-activity-increases.html

http://www.express.co.uk/news/natur...r-freezing-cold-winter-this-year-if-it-erupts


----------



## Puck it (Aug 23, 2014)

Bring it.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

The quote below as well as others in the UK report indicate that this could lead to colder temps globally! They call that devastating.  I will take it!



> Historic volcanic eruptions have had devastating effects on the weather in surrounding areas which have lasted for years.
> 
> In 1783 eastern regions of the United States recorded the lowest ever temperature after Iceland’s Laki volcano erupted that year.
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 25, 2014)

Bring it, don't sing it!


----------



## St. Bear (Aug 25, 2014)

> The bizarre effect on the weather also ruined corn crops devastating farmers and leading to a food crisis.



Uh, what are we rooting for again?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 25, 2014)

Sensationalist crap.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 25, 2014)

Unfortunately, the alert status has been lowered to Orange from Red.  Hopefully we'll get some random Arctic volcano soon, that would be nice.


----------



## dlague (Aug 25, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> Uh, what are we rooting for again?




Well,  we can't have everything!  We need farmers and food!


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 28, 2014)

One in Papua New Guinea just blew today.  Ash up to 50,000 ft.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 28, 2014)

4aprice said:


> One in Papua New Guinea just blew today.  Ash up to 50,000 ft.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



http://www.volcanodiscovery.com/volcanoes/faq/how_many_volcanoes.html

How many do we need for good ski season?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 28, 2014)

4aprice said:


> *One in Papua New Guinea just blew today.  Ash up to 50,000 ft.  *



Pretty close to the equator too, that's a bonus.


----------



## dlague (Aug 29, 2014)

icelandic-bardarbunga-volcano-erupts - Last night!

While reading about this I came across something that some of you might find this entertaining!

http://wattsupwiththat.com/climate-fail-files/list-of-excuses-for-the-pause-in-global-warming/


----------



## jack97 (Aug 29, 2014)

^^^^

Haha... trying to passively troll. OK, up to 52 excuses for the pause.... so much for settled science. 

52 excuses


----------



## jack97 (Aug 29, 2014)

btw.... I'm waiting for excuse # 53, the eruption of Bardarbunga and Tavurvur caused the cooling by adding more aerosols into the atmosphere.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Aug 29, 2014)

So it erupted a bit and now they're back on Red Alert.  

So much for their volcano eruption predictions.


----------



## jack97 (Aug 29, 2014)

Mount Tavurvur


----------



## jack97 (Sep 7, 2014)

*Holy smoking Toledo*

Cool vid of the Papua New Guinea volcano that may have gone viral.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 7, 2014)

Cool shock wave effect


----------

